# NEVER Plant Grass!



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Plan ground cover or an eatible landscape.

I'm so tired of weeding out grass,mowing it every few days and working on something so hard you don't benefit that much from.We did start planting fruit trees and putting veggys in the landscape'a few flowers for beauty' a few years ago but still a lot of grass.

I let it take over when knee went out,kness still out bakers cyst still there,but work to do ,besides it does'nt hurt like it did.

Grass is for fields and pastures. Or for people who like to work ,water,fertilize and pesticide. 

Live and learn.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Personally, we're into the 'natural prairie' look here.  No mowing, watering, fertilizing....


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Personally, we're into the 'natural prairie' look here.  No mowing, watering, fertilizing....


 Good for you and very wise ,imo.:congrat:

If veggys would only grow like weeds and grass,we'd all be putting up more food than we could handle.

We are trying to cover the new garden area with mulch,then if we plant food we will just plant in mulch.Too hard to dig the grass up everywhere.It does help control the sand and dirt comign into the house,but so would mulch or low growing ground covers.

If we let it grow in the yard mosquitos and other bugs multiply.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> If veggys would only grow like weeds and grass,we'd all be putting up more food than we could handle.
> 
> If we let it grow in the yard mosquitos and other bugs multiply.


AMEN!!

I keep trying to talk DH into letting me fence in the front yard and put a sheep out there or dig it up and plant flowers for cutting but he won't let me. Sigh...
All my friends agree that if we wanted to sell we could just till it all up and reseed the grass. 
We live a mile and a half up a dead end road with only 4 houses passed ours. Hardly anyone would see. We RARELY get company...even company that we invite!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> AMEN!!
> 
> I keep trying to talk DH into letting me fence in the front yard and put a sheep out there or dig it up and plant flowers for cutting but he won't let me. Sigh...
> All my friends agree that if we wanted to sell we could just till it all up and reseed the grass.
> We live a mile and a half up a dead end road with only 4 houses passed ours. Hardly anyone would see. We RARELY get company...even company that we invite!


 This day and time it may even help to sell it if you dress it up with mulch and pretty perrinial veggys and small fruit trees and flowers of course.

You can buy dwarf trees now that are producing already.Mulch around them and they are very attractive in landscapes.

We have been so busy with fences for dogs ,chickens clearing and gardens we have'nt had time for landscape.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Plan ground cover or an eatible landscape.
> 
> I'm so tired of weeding out grass,mowing it every few days and working on something so hard you don't benefit that much from.We did start planting fruit trees and putting veggys in the landscape'a few flowers for beauty' a few years ago but still a lot of grass.
> 
> ...


Wow--Meerkat--did you just touch on a controversial subject on this street--I'm from Tennessee...hey, we treat grass like....well, grass.
On this street, they fertilize, mow every third day...fertilize, baby those yards...trim things only in the fall or spring...hey, if I wanta cut something, I cut it.....nothing died yet-----I would NEVER run my 4 wheeler across the nieghbor's yard...and I even drive all the vehicles in our yard....wow--what a concept...it's grass...not gold..


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Wow--Meerkat--did you just touch on a controversial subject on this street--I'm from Tennessee...hey, we treat grass like....well, grass.
> On this street, they fertilize, mow every third day...fertilize, baby those yards...trim things only in the fall or spring...hey, if I wanta cut something, I cut it.....nothing died yet-----I would NEVER run my 4 wheeler across the nieghbor's yard...and I even drive all the vehicles in our yard....wow--what a concept...it's grass...not gold..


 LOl,yes that grass is lss attractive with age too.If you have a garden and animals to care for thats plenty demanding enough.Grass attracts insects if not kept cut down and pesticides.

We planted grass here 14 years ago.Never even considered artificial fertilizer much less poison insect or weed control.Our grass is still healthy,too healthy.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

What is this "grass" stuff you speak of?

I live in AZ and we dont have this "grass" stuff . Actually I just got done yesterday hoe'ing the several weeds that have come up in my dirt lot yard since the monsoon started. We could literally sweep the lose dirt from our front yard and it would look/feel like a concrete slab. Hard to see how those weeds even take root -- but they do!


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> What is this "grass" stuff you speak of?
> 
> I live in AZ and we dont have this "grass" stuff . Actually I just got done yesterday hoe'ing the several weeds that have come up in my dirt lot yard since the monsoon started. We could literally sweep the lose dirt from our front yard and it would look/feel like a concrete slab. Hard to see how those weeds even take root -- but they do!


Several people I know that live in New Mexico have solved that problem. They cemented their yard and painted it green.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> What is this "grass" stuff you speak of?
> 
> I live in AZ and we dont have this "grass" stuff . Actually I just got done yesterday hoe'ing the several weeds that have come up in my dirt lot yard since the monsoon started. We could literally sweep the lose dirt from our front yard and it would look/feel like a concrete slab. Hard to see how those weeds even take root -- but they do!


 LOL,its the stuff that make hard labor demands on people foolish enough to plant it.It use to feed animals but now it pollutes rivers ,lakes and oceans.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

power said:


> Several people I know that live in New Mexico have solved that problem. They cemented their yard and painted it green.


 I thought of doing stepping stones made from my concrete mold.But not painting it green,not that I see anything wrong with it.

Too much work plus the concrete is double in price now.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I gave up on the formal English lawn a few years ago. Out of our 1.5 acres about half is cleared and all of that was lawn when we moved in. I now weed whack a path from the door to driveway and of course the HOA right of way to keep everyone happy. The place sits back far enough so to see the yard you would have to come up the drive.

A few things I have noticed. First is it is much cooler now with the taller ‘plants’ or weeds as the neighbors call them. Even in the heat of the day the ground stays cool so when the sun dips behind the trees my place cools off faster than the manicured lawn did. It stays green all summer, no brown mowed lawn. No watering or fertilizing! Time saved NOT mowing it. Lots of bees and butterflies around the yard. Color, as in flowers, pretty much all summer. Different ones bloom at different times but wildflowers with no care. Wendy, my old lab, has developed a nice white clover patch by her shade bush. By rolling, laying and grazing the grass/weeds died off and it is a really nice soft, cool place for her to spend time snoozing.

There is a downside though. The place does look a bit abandoned, at least compared to the manicured lawns all around. There are more bugs but most of them are beneficials and pollinators. That’s all I can think of for the bad.

I am stealth gardening this year. I have vegetables and herbs all over, not just in the formal garden. Some are doing much better than in the garden, some not so good. I think once I find where different vegetables are happiest they will outperform their garden partners. If foragers do come around they can have what is in the garden but I do not think they will be searching the ‘weeds’ for random vegetable plants.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Woody said:


> I gave up on the formal English lawn a few years ago. Out of our 1.5 acres about half is cleared and all of that was lawn when we moved in. I now weed whack a path from the door to driveway and of course the HOA right of way to keep everyone happy. The place sits back far enough so to see the yard you would have to come up the drive.
> 
> A few things I have noticed. First is it is much cooler now with the taller 'plants' or weeds as the neighbors call them. Even in the heat of the day the ground stays cool so when the sun dips behind the trees my place cools off faster than the manicured lawn did. It stays green all summer, no brown mowed lawn. No watering or fertilizing! Time saved NOT mowing it. Lots of bees and butterflies around the yard. Color, as in flowers, pretty much all summer. Different ones bloom at different times but wildflowers with no care. Wendy, my old lab, has developed a nice white clover patch by her shade bush. By rolling, laying and grazing the grass/weeds died off and it is a really nice soft, cool place for her to spend time snoozing.
> 
> ...


 We have plenty of butterflies and bees,even bumble bees visit.But in grass its fleas,ticks and mosquitos mostly.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Franciscowhite said:


> Yes artificial grass is the best way i have it in my lawn and besides the swimming pool its just like a one time payment very low maintenance required for it dont need to wory even u can get it in different colours too.......


Huh? :scratch

DM


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

Living in AZ for a few years cured me of the grass habit. My theory is this- if your lawn can not be mowed in ten minutes time with a push mower (one without an engine) you have too much lawn. With that little bit of grass you have some nice green to rest your eyes on, keep down the dust and have a place to throw a football. Other than that, grass is for livestock in my opinion.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

whome said:


> My theory is this- if your lawn can not be mowed in ten minutes time with a push mower (one without an engine) you have too much lawn. With that little bit of grass you have some nice green to rest your eyes on, keep down the dust and have a place to throw a football.


Do you have kids or pets? I like kids to have room to play.

This is my back yard (as well as 1000' into the woods on the right). Room for the kids to play, ride ATV's, run the zip line, and when they play football, they can play a full 100 yards and still have 10 yard end zones on each end.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

bczoom said:


> Do you have kids or pets? I like kids to have room to play.
> 
> This is my back yard (as well as 1000' into the woods on the right). Room for the kids to play, ride ATV's, run the zip line, and when they play football, they can play a full 100 yards and still have 10 yard end zones on each end.


Yes, I do. I have 20 acres for them to run wild on


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

whome said:


> Yes, I do. I have 20 acres for them to run wild on


But no grass?


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

We put it in a Winter cover crop every Fall like rye and then till it into the ground in late Winter to help return nitrogen to the soil for the next season.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

bczoom said:


> But no grass?


Yes, we have grass. In fact, we have more grass than I would like because my spouse prefers more grass than I do. I was just stating (like others did) what my preference was. I have no problem with you having grass. It is, afterall, a semi-free country, lol. For myself, however, I would rather let livestock eat grass and not have to spend time mowing grass. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

bczoom said:


> Do you have kids or pets? I like kids to have room to play.
> 
> This is my back yard (as well as 1000' into the woods on the right). Room for the kids to play, ride ATV's, run the zip line, and when they play football, they can play a full 100 yards and still have 10 yard end zones on each end.


:melikey:

DM


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

bczoom said:


> Do you have kids or pets? I like kids to have room to play.
> 
> This is my back yard (as well as 1000' into the woods on the right). Room for the kids to play, ride ATV's, run the zip line, and when they play football, they can play a full 100 yards and still have 10 yard end zones on each end.


I think I am in lust of your zip line!!! eep:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

goshengirl said:


> Personally, we're into the 'natural prairie' look here.  No mowing, watering, fertilizing....


I have a couple of areas I have to mow to stay within the restrictions of the nieghborhood, otherwise I do the natural prairie look myself.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Austin said:


> I have a couple of areas I have to mow to stay within the restrictions of the nieghborhood, otherwise I do the natural prairie look myself.


I have tried to talk DH into just having neat grass in the front yard, and having a prairie look in the back, but he won't hear it. Grass and its upkeep are his life. Oh, well, everybody needs a hobby. :nuts:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Homesteaders*

The homsteaders in KY liked a swept dirt yard around the cabin.

They were in constant fear of fire !


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillM said:


> The homsteaders in KY liked a swept dirt yard around the cabin.
> 
> They were in constant fear of fire !


Ahhh..nice info.

My weedeater is in the shop---and I can not handle dh's with carpal tunnel syndrome...so my yard I'm sure is pixxing off the neighbors...but, know what?

Pssstt..I don't care.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I hate grass.
If I could get away with it (the girl, property values, the HOA...) I would turn all available space into a garden. It aint happenin here. One day...


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> I hate grass.
> If I could get away with it (the girl, property values, the HOA...) I would turn all available space into a garden. It aint happenin here. One day...


:ranton: Homeowner's Association is a bad word to us! When we bought here, we patently refused to even look at a property with an HOA. The realtor thought we were nuts!

I told her, "lady, I'm not living anywhere that allows my "neighbors" to tell me what I can and cannot do with my own property." :rantoff:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> :ranton: Homeowner's Association is a bad word to us! When we bought here, we patently refused to even look at a property with an HOA. The realtor thought we were nuts!
> 
> I told her, "lady, I'm not living anywhere that allows my "neighbors" to tell me what I can and cannot do with my own property." :rantoff:


Same here! Even without HOA's, some neighborhood covenants are overly restrictive (in my opinion). But hey, it's all good. When buying a home, people can choose what level of restriction they want. As for me and mine, we're in the country!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, I agree. I hate em. I had no choiuce cause I moved into the gf's house. Noones given me any crap so far.
She says they might when I bring in a crapload (get it!) of manure for the garden next year. We shall see.


----------



## Maxbeard (Oct 10, 2011)

Grass? We made an attempt to have that stuff for a summer. Too expensive. My son and I knock the weeds down when required. It's hard to grow anything here without massive infusions of fertilizers and water. Curiously enough this grass stuff grows wild in the chicken yard and they keep it cut too!


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

When we moved in to our new place, the front "lawn" was a mess of 18 months worth of leaves and weeds. We got those up and into the compost pit, put down a little pre-emergent and left it alone. Other than digging up crabgrass (it's just ugly), we've left it to grow as it will, and it's still mostly grass. We mow it, it's green and that's it. Slowly but surely my raised beds are taking the place of flower beds, and if you can't see it from the street, it doesn't get any special attention. The back "yard" is now over-run with strawberries and blackberries, just the way I like it, both a natural barrier and a food source. Now if I could just the dewberries to take, that would be sweet as they really take over and boy do they produce fruit!


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> If veggys would only grow like weeds and grass,we'd all be putting up more food than we could handle.


Take a look at some of the indigenous food plants in your area, maybe some of them will take to transplanting and spread



PamsPride said:


> AMEN!!
> I keep trying to talk DH into letting me fence in the front yard and put a sheep out there


You may consider goats they are easier to manage less destructive to vegetation and produce milk and meat. Plus I prefer goat over mutton any day. Your taste may vary of course.


----------

